# Sending iPhone from US to France



## keithpence (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

So I just purchased a new unlocked iPhone in the US (had it shipped to my parents), and I was hoping to have them send it to me. What's the best way to avoid the 20% VAT importation tax / what's the best shipper for this? I'm not interested in whether or not this is morally right - I'm just curious if anyone has insight into the best way to avoid paying the 20% (i.e. sending it with other items, not claiming it on the customs forms, etc.). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends a bit on how you ship it and how/what you declare on the customs form. However, all bets are off if (for any reason) customs decides to "check" what's in the package. 

Very generally speaking, it's less likely for them to check packages that come through the post (i.e. US Postal Service to French La Poste) - however that may be changing as both USPS and La Poste are developing more package delivery services that resemble FedEx and DHL and the like.

Any courier service (the aforementioned FedEx and DHL plus all the similar services) will definitely want you to declare what is in the package and may ask for "proof" (i.e. copy of an invoice) of the value. On arrival, they will only schedule delivery once you have paid the charges, which include VAT, any customs charges plus a "handling charge."

Normally speaking, a package with a customs declaration value of under about 20 or 25€ will be waived. But then you have to figure out how to declare it as something likely to be worth only that value. Don't forget that the VAT is assessed against the value of the contents plus the shipping costs.

It used to be reasonably easy to ship stuff in a way so as to avoid the VAT, but it has been getting harder and harder to do so in recent years. I wish you lots of luck but even I have finally realized that the difference in pricing between the US and France is very often the 20% VAT - which comes back to bite you. I normally only buy stuff from the States that I really and truly can't get over here, so paying the VAT is worth the hassle.

But let us know if you find a way to get it through (or if you just get lucky).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## keithpence (Apr 13, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends a bit on how you ship it and how/what you declare on the customs form. However, all bets are off if (for any reason) customs decides to "check" what's in the package.
> 
> Very generally speaking, it's less likely for them to check packages that come through the post (i.e. US Postal Service to French La Poste) - however that may be changing as both USPS and La Poste are developing more package delivery services that resemble FedEx and DHL and the like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev for your insight! One more question though - if customs do decide to check it (i.e. I have my parents write "jacket" or something like that), will the confiscate the phone, or simply just contact my parents to pay the VAT?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

keithpence said:


> Thanks Bev for your insight! One more question though - if customs do decide to check it (i.e. I have my parents write "jacket" or something like that), will the confiscate the phone, or simply just contact my parents to pay the VAT?


Actually, it's YOU they'll contact to pay the VAT. You're the recipient, not your parents. If you want the phone, it's up to you to pay the charges. (And remember, it will be VAT at 20% on the cost of the phone plus the shipping charges.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

France slaps a big penalty on top of the VAT for a false customs declaration. That iPhone would then become the most expensive iPhone ever purchased, probably.

Travelers arriving in France from outside the EU/EEA (in the customs territory sense) by air are allowed a 430 euro gift exemption. So if the phone has a fair market value of 430 euro or less then somebody (e.g. a parent) can bring it in for you with no tax during their next visit. A 16GB iPhone SE purchased in the U.S. would fit that description.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Last month I had to get a new iPad, purchased in the US, to a friend in France. I asked a friend, European, to take it to them. Problem solved.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The truth is that they very rarely check for that 430€ limit for arriving passengers at the airport. You could probably get someone to hand carry it into the country for you, regardless of the value. However, should they get stopped it's up to the customs officials to assign a value to the item unless they can produce the invoice for the item. And it's kind of a dead giveaway if the phone doesn't have a sim card in place yet. Again, if someone gets caught, the fines are pretty hefty.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## keithpence (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, well I think you've all discouraged me in a nice way to just not have it shipped here. However, I do need to return a phone to California also - will I need to pay export taxes or import taxes in the US?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I can tell there's no U.S. import duty on mobile phones. You must still make a truthful customs declaration, of course. Double check that, but that's how it looks to me.

Occasionally U.S. Customs might ask to see evidence of the phone's FCC certification if it's an unusual phone model in the U.S. If that's the case then you can add the FCC ID number for that device to the customs declaration if you wish. (The FCC ID number is either printed somewhere on the phone -- perhaps under the battery if it's removable -- or, in some of the latest models, listed in the "About" or similar section in the device's settings menus.) The U.S. tariff code for a mobile cellular phone is usually 8517.12.0050. (There's a different code for phones expressly designed for vehicle installations and different codes for phones that operate over non-public cellular networks.) You can also add that code number to the customs declaration if you wish, assuming the product inside the package matches that code's description. It'll help U.S. Customs do their job a little faster. So like this:

Mobile Telephone
8517.12.0050
FCC ID BCG-E1234A

If you're including anything else in the box then you'll also have to declare that. And of course you must provide a fair and accurate valuation.

As a separate matter, your recipient may be required to pay state use tax, equivalent to sales tax. That's true in California.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

1) When sending a package internationally by US Mail, there is a customs declaration form (https://www.usps.com/international/customs-forms.htm) which must be completed and signed by the shipper. It's a sworn declaration; lying on the form can have consequences.

2) My suggestion would be to send your parents an appropriate SIM card for the phone. Have them unpack the phone, install the SIM card, and generally make it look "used". Then, they can mail the phone to you - only the phone, none of the original packaging, etc. - and declare it as personal effects. If caught, you could try to claim that you "left it behind" during your last visit and your parents were simply returning it to you.

3) Other than that, your best option is probably as mentioned above - find someone willing to carry it on board as one of their personal possessions. But, again, best bet is to send ONLY the phone; the beautiful iPhone packaging would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is tax on a phone worth all this effort and potential legal issues?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Is tax on a phone worth all this effort and potential legal issues?


Agree.

And sending something as "used" doesn't work. Friend of mine had someone send him his shoes, which he had left behind after a visit. He got charged VAT on the value declared on the package.

Don't forget, too, that trying to send it as $0 value also precludes any sort of insurance on the shipment. If the package goes lost, you're SOL. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

France's VAT and other taxes support its publicly provided goods and services, including generous medical benefits, police, transport, etc., etc. France is a lovely place; let's keep it that way. Pay any/all tax you owe.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It is worth noting that the original poster specifically said, "I'm not interested in whether or not this is morally right..." 

So let's consider leaving it at that.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

accbgb said:


> It is worth noting that the original poster specifically said, "I'm not interested in whether or not this is morally right..."
> 
> So let's consider leaving it at that.


This is a public forum to share immigration experiences, issues and sucesses. Not how to break the law of your guest country.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

twostep said:


> This is a public forum to share immigration experiences, issues and sucesses. Not how to break the law of your guest country.


Nevertheless, the OP knows what he was asking and does not want or need to be chastised for his life decisions. 

Besides, show me a man who claims to have never cheated on his taxes and I will show you a man with a poor memory.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I have never cheated with my taxes. Please refresh my memory.


----------



## LionelHardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes the best way is to ask someone who is going to france or europe (who you can trust) to take it to your parent, easy and free


----------



## keithpence (Apr 13, 2015)

Not sure if anyone cares, but I ended up just buying a new iphone here in France for 850 euros ... I figured that when the new one comes out, if I want to buy it, I can sell this one on ebay and recuperate my losses a bit. I didn't think it was worth the risk of shipping a phone from the US to here.


----------

